# Hidden Hitch installed



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Install pics of hidden hitch part no: 60296 on 2013 turbo beetle


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Nice... how many bikes can it carry? Three?


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Nice... how many bikes can it carry? Three?


Yep three. I've used it on my wrangler and love it. Now I'm not stuck with hauling the bikes only with the wrangler.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice! About how much does the kit weigh without the bike rack and hitch/ball, and how much does did it cost? 
Thanks,


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

SaberOne said:


> Nice! About how much does the kit weigh without the bike rack and hitch/ball, and how much does did it cost?
> Thanks,



The shipping said it weighed 36 pounds. This thing is very strong. I paid 175.45 with shipping.


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

There is a different hitch model for non turbo beetles and from what I saw it was cheaper too.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

http://www.etrailer.com/hitch-2013_Volkswagen_Beetle.htm

turbo instructions
http://www.etrailer.com/instructions.aspx?pn=24879

2.5/TDI
http://www.etrailer.com/instructions.aspx?pn=C11260


----------

